# Dowsing/Divining Rods - Working since 1248 A.D.



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

And what else did they have to use back then? Surely wasn't a locator!


Divining Rod - Witching Rods - Dowsing Rods


Aside from the parody above....



I'm taking video of this working, very well on numerous underground utilities. 

They did this years ago to find water, I've seen it done countless times to find lines that were buried and couldn't be found otherwise.

Just another bit of great knowledge I pulled out of my arse!!!!!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Just another bit of great knowledge I pulled out of my arse!!!!!!


Shoulda left it in there.

It's pure BS.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have one of these, and it works. 
http://www.farwestcorrosion.com/fwst/instrum/magnetomatic.htm


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I have seen a guy use one, and I could sure use something. Yesterday, and now today, I am digging up a yard trying to find a water service to put in an isolation valve on duplexes. Where's Nacho when you need him:laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Matt said:


> Shoulda left it in there.
> 
> It's pure BS.


 
*No it's not BS!*
*Mine are 1/4" Brass*

*Cross a pipe the rods overcome gravity. both end point in direction of pipe. *
*Follow along the line of a known pipe and when a lateral is encountered only one moves where the lateral is. Find a hole in the ground [well] the rods will cross over each other. Caution this only works for about 1 in 10 people. The other 9 either don't have the faith or have something in the bodies that counteract it. *


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I am going to put this up on my web site and start selling them. I am sure I could move about 1,000 or so of them for $ 19.99

Plus shipping and handling


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've seen my father find drainage tiles in the middle of farm fields using Plumber Bill's method.

Is it real? I don't know. But from what I saw, I'd say its possible.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Matt said:


> Shoulda left it in there.
> 
> It's pure BS.


 Yes, the devil has them in his grasp.:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Hold on! 

Hmmmmmmph..

;HHmmmmmphpphhhhh!!!! here it comes! 


((((POW!!!!)))) out came a 30oz tub of putty. Ahhh. :blink:


Plumber Bill knows...I've located many underground lines with this method. 

Coat hangers or welding rods do the job well.


----------



## Palama (Apr 8, 2010)

I've seen them used many times with uncanny accuracy. 

When utility locaters were stumped, we'd call an old timer from the Texas Hill Country. He'd roll up, pull out his rods, and mark the pipe. We'd gently excavate and uncover the pipe.

Happpened too many times to write it up to luck. There are a lot of things I don't understand, but then, questions are always more interesting than answers.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Pure BS.


----------



## Palama (Apr 8, 2010)

Bill said:


> Pure BS.


I'm laughin' and knee slappin', because I used to think the same thing.

No worries.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

seen my grandpa use weeping willow limbs, he said thats is how they used to do it.


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

*Caution this only works for about 1 in 10 people.*

This is because 10% of the time you will get lucky...:no:
I have seen this tried many times with little success, 1 old guy that I worked with had a slightly higher average but I really haven't seen anything to convince me this works


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

The way it was explained to me is that it was finding the old trench on the pipe. From what i here basicly it has to do with the earth's magnetic energy and it is weaker through the virgin soil but stronger were it has been dug up like a trench. fact or fiction? no idea. But i too have seen it used and locating lines dead on.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have located pipes to an outbuilding at my mason buddy's house with the magnetomatic. He put them in, and knew where they were. I had no idea. I used some common sense as to which way they should run, and was spot on. The mason can also do it. 

Another plumber and his drunk helper were there, and neither of them could do it. The masons wife tried it, and it worked for her. 


(she was watching us out the kitchen window, wandering around the yard with an antennae, drinking Corona, and could not imagine WTF we were doing:laughing


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Shuanvon said:


> *Caution this only works for about 1 in 10 people. *
> This is because 10% of the time you will get lucky...:no:
> I have seen this tried many times with little success, 1 old guy that I worked with had a slightly higher average but I really haven't seen anything to convince me this works


Lets not start taking things out of context just to make a post.

Put the other line back in *The other 9 either don't have the faith or have something in the bodies that counteract it.*

*I guess if you don't have the magic and can't do it. *
*You have to say it dosen't work HUH! BS!*


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I can make it rain.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

foozball is from the Devil as well.:whistling2:


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Colgar said:


> I've seen my father find drainage tiles in the middle of farm fields using Plumber Bill's method.
> 
> Is it real? I don't know. But from what I saw, I'd say its possible.


 My Father has a 57 acre farm and he did this excact method to find a well. I've also seen him find water and drainlines by witching them too. I'm a believer.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Something can work and not be good. There are 2 sides...however this forum is not the place...look what happens with pricing....who could bear some real foundation shaking truths.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

as much as i don't want to believe in it i have seen a guy find lines, wells, and hit their depths to within a foot. Not as impressive with the lines because they are probably gonna be a bit below the frost line but some of these old wells and sand points he's hit dead on were the old home pounded variety, no way in heck he could have known how deep they were, much less where they were.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am a born again Christian and don't think it's "magic" or "spiritual." I don't know what it is, but I have seen it done, and it is real.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I am a born again Christian and don't think it's "magic" or "spiritual." I don't know what it is, but I have seen it done, and it is real.


 

AMEN BRUTHA JJ!!!! :thumbsup:

Polls don't lie.......well only during elections.


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Jack hammered up half a driveway because some guy witched the sewer. He was only about 20' off :wallbash:. Not sure I'm convinced :no:.


----------

